# Students studying in Spain.



## ActivelyRetired (Jan 21, 2008)

Hi,
My wife studied in Italy before we were married. I sold everything I had and went over, too. It was truly a great experience. That was in the earlier '70's and I am retired now. I am thinking about the following and would like some feedback. 
I am thinking about setting up a program where US students live aboard while taking courses from their home college online.
The first year I would rent a house Europe (perhaps Italy, Spain, or England.) We would invite from 4 to 8 students to move to Europe and study (college) for one school year. We would be guidance facilitators. 
Perhaps, I would like to team up with another retired couple or single retired person. All expenses for the house would be split between all involved, but it should bring the cost way down. The students would be from one college in the states and all courses they take would be on-line. One college I communicated with is Gwinnett Technical College in Georgia. They have an online business degree at an amazingly low tuition. (Example: 12+ credit hours: in state - $ 535 total; out of state - $967.) 
This way a lower income student could study in Europe for a very low cost which should be able to be paid with grants (which the school said they could get even if taking the courses aboard) and summer jobs. The students would pay lodging and food, of course, and all other expenses, but should be able to do so at a very reasonable cost compared to domestic courses.
If the program is successful after the first year I would do 3 houses. One in England, Spain, Italy and/or Greece. The students would switch houses 3 times during the year to visit and study in all countries.
I want to maintain the highest moral standard for all involved and would interview, do security checks, and select based on moral values.
This might be set up where the facilitators stay at one location or travel with the students, if more than one location is established. Or this might be tried for only one year.
Since the first location is not yet determined I will post this in other country chats for comment.
Any suggestions?
Thanks,
Bob


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

ActivelyRetired said:


> Hi,
> My wife studied in Italy before we were married. I sold everything I had and went over, too. It was truly a great experience. That was in the earlier '70's and I am retired now. I am thinking about the following and would like some feedback.
> I am thinking about setting up a program where US students live aboard while taking courses from their home college online.
> The first year I would rent a house Europe (perhaps Italy, Spain, or England.) We would invite from 4 to 8 students to move to Europe and study (college) for one school year. We would be guidance facilitators.
> ...


This is a non profit making venture?


----------



## ActivelyRetired (Jan 21, 2008)

*Non Profit*

Hi,
Yes, it is non profit. But if the house cost and expenses are split by all, then the house cost to reside in Europe for the adults would be a fraction compared to not having the house expense shared. Plus having a built in American group could make living in Europe fun, potentially. If not, worse case, the adults could stop after a semester and send the students home. Since the students are taking courses online, the course work would never be interrupted.
Thanks for your reply,
Bob


----------

